# Christmas Dilema...



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys ! Hole everyone has had a great weekend.
I was hoping for some help...
I have a kitten - 6 month old - and will be heading to the UK for Xmas and my partners sisters wedding. I really need to find someone to look after Ranulph for this period. I've checked out catteries and even enquired about a cat sitter. The problem is, he's very clingy. Loves cuddles and to play. If I get a cat sitter, they only come for a very short period to lay some food out etc... And he needs interaction. This is also why the cattery would be no good for him.
Does anyone know of people who could take a kitten in for a ten day period ? I would obviously pay. I would just so much rather he had cuddles whilst k was away over Christmas...

Thanks in advance for your help !!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you try your neighbours? It may sound silly, but when I used to have pets I would ask my neighbours (the ones who had pets) and used to return the favour. Think neighbours are the best. They know you, your pet and so on

And it just helps down the road.


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I don't know my neighbours unfortunately as the people living near by don't seem particularly friendly. At the moment though, as I'm getting desperate, asking them seems necessary. I don't think they have pets though.
I did ask one person i have spoken to a few times, however she told me she hates animals. Uh-oh. 
Thanks again !


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

Wish I wasn't heading home dec 18 or I totally would. Miss my little buddy.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are many organizations on facebook that take in strays, put them up for temporary adoption until they find permanent ones. They might be able to help you out or give you some better options. One of these that I see post a lot about cats is 38smiles but I'm subscribed to quite a few of them. I'm sure they might know what to do or point you in the right direction.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Please try urban tails pet resort. They have fantastic facilities and spend one-on-one time with each animal in their care.
048848847
They are behind the green community


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! I've checked out lots of places and spoken with organisations that so far haven't been able to help. I will keep searching though.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Where in Dubai are you situated?


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you s&s
I am downtown Dubai!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> There are many organizations on facebook that take in strays, put them up for temporary adoption until they find permanent ones. They might be able to help you out or give you some better options. One of these that I see post a lot about cats is 38smiles but I'm subscribed to quite a few of them. I'm sure they might know what to do or point you in the right direction.


NO! Do NOT recommend this! These organisations are for animals in need only! Dumped pets, animals rescued off the street etc. They don't have enough space or foster homes for animals desperately in need of shelter. Recommending rescue organisations for pet sitting is bad, bad, bad!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Would have loved to help (have two at home, and sometimes cat-sit for friends) but unfortunately, as many people, I'll be going home for Christmass.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You could ask if one of the Homely Petz, sitters would consider having the kitten in their home instead. They run a little critterz service for animals like Rabbits, hamsters etc so they 'might' consider doing it for a kitten.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> NO! Do NOT recommend this! These organisations are for animals in need only! Dumped pets, animals rescued off the street etc. They don't have enough space or foster homes for animals desperately in need of shelter. Recommending rescue organisations for pet sitting is bad, bad, bad!


I don't necessarily agree with that statement.

While these organizations do not have the bandwith or the purpose to actually do anything for pet-sitting, they may however have contacts of people who are willing to help, can not foster long term but would be willing to lend a hand here or there for a couple of weeks.

Obviously, one should not expect them to have a solution, or to find one for you, but it can't hurt to ask...

I adopted my cats through Feline Friends 5 years ago, and they were the ones that gave me the contact nnumber of someone who could care for them during the hollidays.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> There are many organizations on facebook that take in strays, put them up for temporary adoption until they find permanent ones. They might be able to help you out or give you some better options. One of these that I see post a lot about cats is 38smiles but I'm subscribed to quite a few of them. I'm sure they might know what to do or point you in the right direction.




A very selfish idea...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A very selfish idea...


Why ? I don't get it. What am I missing here ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

KellyMaloney said:


> Thank you! I've checked out lots of places and spoken with organisations that so far haven't been able to help. I will keep searching though.



Ok good news I found someone to take care of your beloved one. I would have taken care myself but I live in a hotel so no pets allowed.

Send me a private message...

Cheers,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Animal shelters are run by volunteers to help the unwanted an abused animals of this world, not as a holiday destination for them when you go off for your annual leave. 

Google cattery Dubai


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Posh Paws - Cattery


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes that's true. So where in my post did I say that's what the OP should do?? I simply stated this is what the volunteers do and suggested maybe they know people who can help or find a solution for the cat. Did I suggest she give the cat up or give it to them to worry about?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

This is what I understood too ... He just stated giving the OP a chance to evaluate whether or not it may work out for her/ him since the op appears to be in a rush mode to settle things


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup given they may know lots of cat people and businesses they might know of a solution for her. But hope she finds a way, sorting pets out for holidays can be stressful


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry my mistake I misread what you had written..


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your help!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you get it sorted?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> Yes that's true. So where in my post did I say that's what the OP should do?? I simply stated this is what the volunteers do and suggested maybe they know people who can help or find a solution for the cat. Did I suggest she give the cat up or give it to them to worry about?


Whilst I know that you only said that these people should be contacted for advice, do you not think these poor people - who are only volunteers at the end of the day - most with full time jobs, have enough on their plate, rescuing animals in need, without being inundated with people looking for advice on what to do with their cat whilst they're away?

Come on! A little common sense please!

Call a vet/cattery/pet sitting service and ask THEIR advice. They will all have lists.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we left our cats in the UK. no way a Scottish farm cat would survive being an indoor Dubai cat!

I'd love to help, but the pain of saying goodbye to the cats was a bit much for the nippers, and i don't want to risk that all over again!

(and i'd probably leave the door open and lose him!)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Whilst I know that you only said that these people should be contacted for advice, do you not think these poor people - who are only volunteers at the end of the day - most with full time jobs, have enough on their plate, rescuing animals in need, without being inundated with people looking for advice on what to do with their cat whilst they're away?
> 
> Come on! A little common sense please!
> 
> Call a vet/cattery/pet sitting service and ask THEIR advice. They will all have lists.


You're absolutely right! A thousand apologies oh ye who has all the common sense! The OP said they already asked those that you suggested and was looking for alternatives. At the very least my suggestion could have gotten her in touch with a person or organization that they recommend could help her. 

You do have a point about people calling them up but it's one person, not people and she probably didn't take my suggestion. Don't worry it's not the end of the world just yet!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

When offering to take care of someone's pet, always take steps to make sure you don't get lumbered with it permanently. I advise some sort of deposit that you can return and a view of the pet owner's tenancy and ID, so you know they're not going to leg it!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> When offering to take care of someone's pet, always take steps to make sure you don't get lumbered with it permanently. I advise some sort of deposit that you can return and a view of the pet owner's tenancy and ID, so you know they're not going to leg it!


This actually happened to a friend of mine. She agreed to look after two dogs for someone going away for 'two weeks' and two months later, she still couldn't get hold of them. She was in a dreadful dilemma because, being a very good hearted individual, she didn't feel she could rehome them without knowing for sure the owner wasn't returning. Thankfully, eventually, she did hear from them and they told her they weren't returning (and had had no intention of doing so when they left) so she was able to find homes for the dogs.


----------

